# When I'm dead and gone, ... bury my passwords



## Earion (May 28, 2012)

Online assets
*Deathless data*
What happens to our digital property after we die?

LORNE GLADSTONE of Toronto is 58, but prudently pondering how to bequeath his digital property. Doing the paperwork after his parents’ death was a challenge. "When my time comes, I wonder if my children will even know what paper is," he says. As a software developer, his virtual assets are both valuable and vital to his business. That exemplifies a problem. Online lives have increasing economic and sentimental value. But testamentary laws offer muddled and incomplete ways of bequeathing and inheriting them.

Digital assets may include software, websites, downloaded content, online gaming identities, social-media accounts and even e-mails. In Britain alone holdings of digital music may be worth over £9 billion ($14 billion). A fifth of respondents to a Chinese local-newspaper survey said they had over 5,000 yuan ($790) of digital property. And value does not lie only in money. "Anyone with kids under 14 years old probably has two prints of them and the rest are in online galleries," says Nathan Lustig of Entrustet, a company that helps people manage digital estates.

Service providers have different rules—and few state them clearly in their terms and conditions. Many give users a personal right to use an account, but nobody else, even after death. Facebook allows relatives to close an account or turn it into a memorial page. Gmail (run by Google) will provide copies of e-mails to an executor. Music downloaded via iTunes is held under a licence which can be revoked on death. Apple declined to comment on the record on this or other policies. All e-mail and data on its iCloud service is deleted on the death of the owner.

This has led to litigation in America. In 2004 the family of Justin Ellsworth, a marine killed in Iraq, took Yahoo! to court in Michigan to get copies of his e-mails. This year, a court in Oregon ruled that another bereaved American mother could use her dead son’s password to enter his Facebook account for a short period. Now five American states have enacted laws giving executors control over the social-networking profiles of deceased users.

But this raises the subject of privacy. Passing music on is one thing; not everyone may want their relatives snooping on their e-mails. Colin Pearson, a London-based lawyer, says access should come only with an explicit provision in a will.
Such clearly expressed wishes may help. An internet law expert in New Delhi, Gurpreet Singh, has already seen a few cases of wills including digital estates. “People are slowly realising the value,” he says. A nascent industry is emerging to simplify the process. Entrustet, newly acquired by a Swiss competitor, SecureSafe, says it has 10,000 clients. It safeguards their passwords, and a list of who can access what when they die. But laws, wills and password safes may clash with the providers’ terms of service, especially when the executor is in one country and the data in another. Headaches for the living-and lots of lovely work for lawyers.
​
_The Economist_, April 21-27, 2012​


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Πάντως έχει πλάκα όταν αυτό το συζητάμε στην Ελλάδα, όπου έχω παρατηρήσει πως οι περισσότεροι δεν φροντίζουν ούτε καν διαθήκη να συντάξουν. Μπορεί έτσι να νομίζουν πως ξορκίζουν τον Χάρο!...


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Το έχω σκεφτέι κι εγώ το ζήτημα αλλά όχι με οικονομικούς όρους. Πιο πολύ έχω σκεφτέι ότι αν πεθάνω κάποιος θα πρέπει να μπεί στους λογαριασμούς μου και να τους σβύσει ή ο,τι τους φωτίσει. Δε νομίζω ότι θα με απασχολεί και τόσο τότε βέβαια, αλλά για λόγους ταξης.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
They may find
In the year 3535
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you now do and say
It'll be in the papers every day
We'll get published at last.


----------

